# My new Gear



## Natheer Mallick

So I sold my Rocket and Aerotank Mega, and decided to go for an RBA/Mech combo. Here's what I ended up getting:

A Big Buddah sitting on a Hades mod, and I'm loving it! Day 1 and I'm already planning different build configurations lol

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Riaz

beautiful!!!!


----------



## kevkev

Riaz said:


> beautiful!!!!


 
Absolutely (Said in Zuma's voice)

That is sure a stunner man, enjoy!


----------



## Natheer Mallick

kevkev said:


> Absolutely (Said in Zuma's voice)
> 
> That is sure a stunner man, enjoy!


 
Lmao! Now I've got Zuma saying absolutely playing over and over in my head hahaha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo

Damn sexy!!


----------



## Alex

Looks good


----------



## shabbar

that sure is damn sexy , congrats n enjoy !!!


----------



## Yiannaki

Now that's some slick looking gear! Awesome 

Enjoy it!


----------



## hands

looking good sir  enjoy


----------



## Marzuq

Natheer Mallick said:


> So I sold my Rocket and Aerotank Mega, and decided to go for an RBA/Mech combo. Here's what I ended up getting:
> View attachment 12278
> A Big Buddah sitting on a Hades mod, and I'm loving it! Day 1 and I'm already planning different build configurations lol


That's stunning. Very nice setup


----------



## Natheer Mallick

Thanks guys. I should have made the move a long time ago lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Natheer Mallick said:


> Thanks guys. I should have made the move a long time ago lol


 
but the fact that you didn't allows you to appreciate the difference far more


----------



## Natheer Mallick

Yiannaki said:


> but the fact that you didn't allows you to appreciate the difference far more


 
So true. And I guess that's the fun of it. Starting with something basic like a Twisp or a Titan, and then working your way up the ranks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nibbler

Christmas is just around the corner.
I know what I'm buying for myself


----------



## Natheer Mallick

I would highly recommend it. Especially the Big Buddah. It gives you tons of flavour, and if you completely unscrew the airflow screws completely, you get to take some decent lung hits. It might not be a dripper, but I've been doing some serious cloud chasing with it. the only problem really, is committing to a flavour lol

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Ryan

Where did you the the big Buddha from?


----------



## Natheer Mallick

Ryan said:


> Where did you the the big Buddha from?


VapeMob. They are quite close to where I live and work, and I am yet to be disappointed by their service, so I get all my stuff from them


----------



## whatalotigot

That looks like a good combo. Nice looking piece you have there!


----------



## Natheer Mallick

whatalotigot said:


> That looks like a good combo. Nice looking piece you have there!


Thanks buddy. There's actually a new addition. I'll post a pic shortly


----------



## Natheer Mallick

I recently added the Atty V3 to the collection


I still only have the Hades, I just switch between the Buddha and the Atty depending on my mood.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

